# Adding docs and Kyua to the DVD ISO



## eldaemon (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I like how the DVD ISO is quite complete, you can develop on FreeBSD without even an internet connection fairly well. However, I am a little bit puzzled why it comes with tests but Kyua is in Ports so not included. And why there's no docs.

Would there be much reason not to move Kyua into base and include docs on the DVD ISO? It might be a silly request, but I like the idea of being able to run the unit tests right from the install and having documentation on hand. If all I had lying around was a FreeBSD installer DVD, I could get somewhere.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2020)

eldaemon said:


> Would there be much reason not to move Kyua into base


Updates would definitely be one of them. Every time Kyua gets updated the changes would have to be backported and a new patch release created. Heck, even pkg(8) isn't included in the base (there's only a bootstrap in the base, the actual executable comes from ports-mgmt/pkg).



eldaemon said:


> and include docs on the DVD ISO?


Space is limited. 

You can always build your own release(7) ISOs.


----------

